# a kid jerking off



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

I just caught my 6 year old cousin jerking off. I was so disgusted. how can a young boy even know what that is...nasty..i told his parents but they didnt really do much about it....you guys out there think thats normal? i dont think so...







what can you do to stop that?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> I just caught my 6 year old cousin jerking off. I was so disgusted. how can a young boy even know what that is...nasty..i told his parents but they didnt really do much about it....you guys out there think thats normal? i dont think so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












NOTTINNNGGG!?!?!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

EDIT


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

hahaha oh yeah and whats funny about it is that when i ask him what his doing he goes NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTHINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!! hahahahah good one blueprint


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> ...what the f*ck is wrong with you posting this?
> 
> Honestly are you some fuckin sicko? First you catch your cousin jerking off then you find it necessary to tell people a fish board about it??!


 relax man, she's just asking what she can do to help... it's obviously not normal for a kid his age to be doing that.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

according to science a fetus do it while he isn't born yet


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

blueprint said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > ...what the f*ck is wrong with you posting this?
> ...


 It's normal for a person to be discussing this on a fish forum. You go to like children's help sites or something not frickin PIRANHA-FURY. Yes us fish enthusiasts know all there is to know about 6 year old boys jacking off and how to stop it.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

This is the reason society is so fucked up.... because of religious dipshits who think sexuality is wrong and not moral..

your cousin is a very healthy little boy..

you have problems, go see a shrink.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i tried to stick my winky in a girl's vagina when i was in kindergarten. i think that sometimes the natural instinct comes out prematurely.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

it's the lounge man, you can talk about whatever you want... just because you have a problem with it doesn't mean others do, it's open discussion in here man, if you don't like it don't click on the topic, simple as that.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

what would you do if you had a son doing that? of course you'd want to know what you can do to help stop it. I don't think i'm being a sicko. Just trying to help a family.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> your cousin is a very healthy little boy..


you mean to tell me if you were jacking off at age 6 you would be considered healthy??

i don't know about you but i didn't even know what that was up until i was a teenager, and i turned out normal and fine.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> your cousin is a very healthy little boy..


you mean to tell me you were jacking off at age 6??

i don't know about you but i didn't even know what that was up until i was a teenager, and i turned out normal and fine.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i dont think im going to be able to leave this one alone.. better lock it or ban me.

WHy do you think its wrong for a young child to explore them selfs?

because your stupid religion says its NOT RIGHT?

whats wrong with the little boy? NOTHING, WHats wrong is your thought process and your stupid ideas.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

there's more than just fish being discussed in this piranha fury and you know that.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

blueprint said:


> > your cousin is a very healthy little boy..
> 
> 
> you mean to tell me you were jacking off at age 6??
> ...


 You should probly do a little research..

kids explore themselfs at ALL ages..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, i say just let things flow. it could be something premature, or it could possibly be that he's getting hormone boosts somehow. either way, whatever it is it's probably best left alone. he's gotta do it eventually.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

edit


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

if you think it's ok for a little 6 yr old boy to jack off i don't know what to say.....

it's not normal and for him to be doing that in front of his little sister is a bad example, he isn't secretive about it and he openly does it when people are around him...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

To think its un-natural and not moral is rediculous and shows a sign of lack of intelligence.

This is the reason why so many people hide their sexuality. because of this kinda sh*t..

damnet, i have to go.. I will be bck.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

It's perfectly normal for kids this age to "find" themselves.
What's not normal is people making a big deal about it, and making him feel bad about such a natual thing!
That will screw him up for life.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

how would you like it if you had guests over and he's choking the chicken in front of everyone....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what a rat







if he whats to jerk his dinky let em it feels good









he was probably just fiddleing around down there and it started to grow so he just

kept playin with it









i got a cousin one time his brother told me that he told him " it grows when you touch it"








i laugh my ass off he was around the same age

ane one time his mom caught him watching a porn with girls on a fire truck









no bangin just girls topless and playin with water


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

i think its totally not normal...come on.. a kid? think about it...soon babies are going to have babies of their own... maybe in the future this kid might turn into a maniac...rape women.. i dont know...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lofugginl


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> i think its totally not normal...come on.. a kid? think about it...soon babies are going to have babies of their own... maybe in the future this kid might turn into a maniac...rape women.. i dont know...


 The only way this child will grow up to be a rapist/ molester is if he is made to feel shameful about his sexuality.
Plus I seriously doubt he was actually "jacking off"
He was probably just playing with it a little...
Perfectly normal!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yes but did you really think you'd find help here on this certain issue?? In fact no ones given you help but instead you've started quite a controversy.










come on cool down clown there have been some off the wall sh*t talked about

here this is no different

WoBLeDee20 all guys do it and from what williambradly says it starts before were

born







and doesnt stop till our pencil runs out of lead if you tell his parents

on him your just gonna embarass him and do some psycological damage









and never do it again which will hurt his chances with the ladies cause he'll be out

of practice and wont be able to perform like a champ and shell say he sucked and

he'll be to afraid to have sex again, now do you want to ruin his life like that


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

Okay, since i am being hammered right now i'm just going to say "I Personally" don't have a problem with what he does, it's obviously none of my business and for me to tell him to stop doing it is pointless, it's his body and he's exploring it, fine with me, he'll do it as time grows anyways.

Is it wrong for me to ask for suggestions and what to do about a little 6 yr old boy masterbating openly in front of friends, family and guests? i don't know about some of you people but i'm pretty discrete about where i do my business.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Does equipment even work a 6? I dont think so.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

my cousin humped pillows when he was around 3 years old.

I think your cousin was influenced by people. I remember my bro was teaching him to jack off too for laughs. So he was yanking it all the time. Kinda funny when you think about it.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

User said:


> Does equipment even work a 6? I dont think so.


 to my knowledge, puberty doesn't strike until age 10 and up.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Does equipment even work a 6? I dont think so.
> ...


 Thats what im saying.









He must have seen someone doing it, and know he's acting it out.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Was this normal playin with the pee pee, or full out masturbating?

My son is 5 and plays with his thing in the bathtub and when he is naked, by playing I mean touching, pulling, poking, etc. I think this is normal.

Now if the 6 year old was laying on his back with a handful of lotion hammering away, then there may be some unseen and possibly very serious issues to deal with.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

normal, all part of growing up and discovering his sexuality.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 would you want someone telling your mommy and daddy your were masturbating?!? NO WAY leave the poor kid alone for goodness sake. I can't believe you told his parents, he's scared for life now. He's gonna turn out like Bobme now.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> normal, all part of growing up and discovering his sexuality.


at 6 years old? Bullshit. I can see if he is playing with his stick like a normal 6 year old, but not pretending to masterbait nah.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

he's stroking it, choking the chicken, flogging the dolphin.... and he's not even circumcized..... no clue and i can careless at this point, his parents and i had a discussion but his parents said the same thing you guys are saying.

"It's normal"


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

User said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > normal, all part of growing up and discovering his sexuality.
> ...


 i doubt he was literally stroking his knob. he was probably imitating what he saw on his dads XXX or something cmon he cant get a full erection yet. my mom once ran a childrens center(still comes by on occasion) and little boys and girls at 5 yrs old get caught licking each others privates or fingering each others holes all the time. or even simulating sex without the actual penetration.

sorry about what i said earlier about it being NORMAL. but it is pretty common.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > ChosenOne22 said:
> ...


 Yep its some adults fault - Either dad's XXX are son seen dad do it.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

LMAO alright let's be serious for two seconds, where did this 'occurance' happen? Was it at on the front lawn, dinner table or more like in a bedroom or maybe the bathroom? I doubt he was acutally maturbating to ejaculate, prob just playing with his penis but unless it was in say a public place ei..slapping his penis on your forehead while your sleeping I don't think there's nothing to worry about execpt the embarrasment you've cause him


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

he plays with himself whenever he's bored which is all the time.... in front of people and openly in front of guests.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> he plays with himself whenever he's bored which is all the time.... in front of people and openly in front of guests.


 hmmm serial killer potential? haha j/k


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i spank it all the time you get addicted


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Now if the 6 year old was laying on his back with a handful of lotion hammering away, then there may be some unseen and possibly very serious issues to deal with.

























Oh man that is the best line I've seen yet! Specially the "hammering away" part.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> My son is 5 and plays with his thing in the bathtub and when he is naked, by playing I mean touching, pulling, poking, etc. I think this is normal.
> 
> Now if the 6 year old was laying on his back with a handful of lotion hammering away, then there may be some unseen and possibly very serious issues to deal with.


 well said


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Was this normal playin with the pee pee, or full out masturbating?
> 
> My son is 5 and plays with his thing in the bathtub and when he is naked, by playing I mean touching, pulling, poking, etc. I think this is normal.
> 
> Now if the 6 year old was laying on his back with a handful of lotion hammering away, then there may be some unseen and possibly very serious issues to deal with.


 normal exploring of their genetalia is fine for a child, but if it mimics adults' actions of fullfilling a need to climax, then there are some issues to be addressed.

The child may still be stuck in the phallic stage of psychosexual development (Sigmond Freud's theory). Boys can become fixated and may focus on their penis a lot. touching it, holding it..... it's mostly based around castration anxiety (getting it cut off!).

Don't worry about the kid unless he's trying to climax, if he is just touching it or holding on to it then let him be. The Phallic Stage usually only lasts until 5, but he may be a little behind.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I can't beleive you told his parents.... sad


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

He's gonna be scared of girls for the rest of his life and be a panty stealer, peepingtom, into childporn or maybe become a PRIEST. On no, Poor kid.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

actually they saw him way before i did...when they mentioned it to me thats when i told them that i saw him as well.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm sure he's fine if I were you, avoid it as much as possible to spar the kids dignity. Pretend it never happened.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Your story is far too dodgy and you keep filling in info as you go along the way







I doubt this actually even happened at all. Makings of an attention whore...


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

actually it is real go ask his brother and sister, they see him all the time. I stay away from him as much as possible. Pretend never happened.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

I guess there's really nothing that I could do. Whatever happens to him happens. It's not my fault right. I'm just a concerned family member


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Your story is far too dodgy and you keep filling in info as you go along the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 actually it happens all the time, whenever i come over i see him on the couch with his hands in his pants.

crazyclown, you are starting to really irritate me with your stupid comments....


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I just think that everyone should leave this kid alone...
I mean come on, how many of you guys played the "gear shift" game in the tub when you were little?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i didnt wack off till i was 12... hehehe


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i didnt wack off till i was 12... hehehe


 likewise.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

whatever


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm sure that her cousin probably was "playing" or touching himself.
But I think it was greatly blown out of proportion...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i didnt wack off till i was 12... hehehe


 I was around 11 are 12 to - which makes me think this thread is bullshit.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

and i suppose "Whats your number regarding the amount of sex partners you've had" is considered pg-13??

her story is inconsistent but she has yet to bend the truth or reality of what the primary subject was. he is openly touching himself, that has been established, he's not discrete and he masterbates as if it's ok to do in the view of others, i think we are just gathering suggestions that's all.

you've been here awhile, you know how the lounge is.... i hardly see anything rated pg in here.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with a 6-year old beating off - he is way too young to be having sex at his age


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You know what forget it...the thread will probably end up being closed due to the controversy...I will edit my post accordingly and step out of this thread.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > and i suppose "Whats your number regarding the amount of sex partners you've had" is considered pg-13??
> ...


 but like you all mentioned, it's "Normal", what's wrong with it??


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I never said it's normal but I also never said it wasn't. I simply said it's not appropiate.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I never said it's normal but I also never said it wasn't. I simply said it's not appropiate.


 yeah, i suppose all the other threads regarding Children having sex with teachers and if we prefer having the lights on during intercourse is considered approriate.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

We got a 'porn name' thread somewhere, just pick him out a good one and run with it. Everytime you see him masturbating encourage him. DO NOT discourage him, that would get him low self esteem. Ex..."Good job Peter Wang(my porn name), alot better then last time, keep it up you'll get there someday!!"


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

i wouldn't tell his parents he might get scared of girls, like this one kid at my high school, he spent like a week in the library, he would sneak in the bathroom and come out at night and look at porn and pull it, now he's in juvi for running around some car with i think a 12 year old girl, about 200ft from the police station. This was all in the local paper. The Antigo daily Journal, this was prob 4-6 months ago, i think he's still in juvi. I hope so
this was a kinda greasy kid who would run around with his friends and wreastle and play tag he was a junior. My school is only a couple thousand people


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

i never saw the word appropriate come out of any of your posts.....show me one pls.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> i think its totally not normal...come on.. a kid? think about it...soon babies are going to have babies of their own... maybe in the future this kid might turn into a maniac...rape women.. i dont know...


 if u were a guy you would understand...i started beating when i was like 10 and playing when i was.....i dont eben remember

trust me its perfectly normal just let him continue (feels so good)


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Just help the kid out, he's your cousin for goodness sake. Give'em a hand(no pun intended lol) You know what they say, incest is best


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

User said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > normal, all part of growing up and discovering his sexuality.
> ...


 your an idiot. go to some home work.. its actualy extremely normal and extremely common.

Kids at ALL ages play with them selfs.. i have heard of cases that included 2 year old girls touching them selfs and showing signs of "pleasure".

Its extremely normal for kids to "Play" with each other aswell.. Kids will touch each other and explore.. its normal and extremely common..

Drilling the idea that "sexual conduct is bad" into a childs mind is wrong.

these children who are embrassed and left be WILL NOT turn into rapist.. Rapist are in a totaly different catagory.. children dont become offenders on their own.

drilling these fucked up ideas into their head will creat problems.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Peacock said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > ChosenOne22 said:
> ...


I know its normal for alittle boy to play with himself but not masterbait - because he can't masterbait.









You sound like a sick little f*ck the way you talk about kids touching each other.









Preach your ideology to someone who gives a sh*t.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

little dude.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I was at a girlfriend's uncle's house once, and during dinner, his 3 year old daughter stripped but naked, climbed up on the table, and began playing with herself while we were eating dinner. She then started trying to touch everyone's food. The father said not to yell at her, since this would repress her natural instincts. This kid is a little devil. I heard recently that she broke a boy's nose in kindergarten.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

User said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


 Listen Chachee, It is normal for a kid to masterbate. Yes they CAN get pleasure out of it even if they cannot ejaculate.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

LMFAO!!! Chachee! Lol thats golden, Peacock.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

The kid probably just wants attention.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> The kid probably just wants attention.


 obviously not if she "cought" him doing it..

i bet she was spying on the poor little kid.. Hes in his room playing with him self thinking of brittney spears and here comes his older cousin spying on him while he has his weewee out..

not cool.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Its normal everybody does it


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > The kid probably just wants attention.
> ...


 she says he does it often when he is bored, in front of people...that to me is a cry for attention


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

His parents need to take the damn kid to the park and play tag with him.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

your sick why would i look at my cousin doing that....you probably would...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Listen Chachee, It is normal for a kid to masterbate. Yes they CAN get pleasure out of it even if they cannot ejaculate.


I feel like I'm talking to Micheal Jackson







You think your a bad man standing up for a kids right to masterbate, I hope your life has meaning now.

I'm done with this thread, its foolish even talking about this any further.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> your sick why would i look at my cousin doing that....you probably would...


 hes gonna do it sooner or later


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

User said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Listen Chachee, It is normal for a kid to masterbate. Yes they CAN get pleasure out of it even if they cannot ejaculate.
> ...


 what a Perfect "i have nothing to say that would compete with peacocks reply" reply..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> WoBLeDee20 said:
> 
> 
> > your sick why would i look at my cousin doing that....you probably would...
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> His parents need to take the damn kid to the park and play tag with him.


 agreed!!!!! the problem now days is parrents are allways there to reprimand their kids but never there to spend quality time together..

this is the reason society is lacking DECENT and PRACTICAL morals.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> your sick why would i look at my cousin doing that....you probably would...


 No, actualy i would not.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This topic, while kept relatively clean, has gone as far as it can, or should go. No use in beating a dead horse...









CLOSED


----------

